# Karpfen im Sempachersee



## catch-and-release (25. März 2007)

X


----------



## Dani_CH (28. März 2007)

*AW: Karpfen im Sempachersee*

Hi,

Du hättest ein Super Gewässer für Cypriniden ganz in Deiner Nähe:

Der Wichelsee- z.B.

Natürlich gibt es auch im Sempachersee Karpfen- wie an den meisten unserer Seen. Suchen würde ich die z.B. in der Region des Fischerhauses (Berufsfischer) bei Sempach- oder im eher flachen Teil- beim Auslauf.

Gerade im späteren Frühjahr- kurz vor der Laichzeit- stehen die Chancen nicht schlecht. Übrigens bin ich ein Verfechter- dass man auch mit natürlichen Ködern (z.B. Süssmais mit Vanillezucker- oder einem Dicken Regenwurm) durchaus gute Karpfen fangen kann- gerade im Frühjahr- wenn auch nicht so selektiv- .

Herzlichen Gruss aus dem Reusstal

Dani_CH


----------



## catch-and-release (28. März 2007)

X


----------

